# Survival Straps!



## TroutSlayer569 (Oct 15, 2010)

I just lately found these things online called survival straps. Theyre are bracelets made from 550# military spec paracord! When you need it, just unravel the bracelet and there you go! They dont just make bracelets. They make dog collars, belts, key fobs, and a few more! I think these are really cool and can come in handy during a life and death situation. Check em out!

 Here is the site:

http://www.survivalstraps.com/


----------



## TroutSlayer569 (Oct 15, 2010)

i hope i didnt sound like im trying to sell you something either! which im not...


----------



## JustUs4All (Oct 15, 2010)

Several guys on here do that sort of thing.  Boneboy has posted up some bracelets and somebody posted up a rifle sling some time back.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 15, 2010)

Here is a link!!.........Boneboy can make whatever you need, from bracelets to duck call lanyards!!

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=517985&highlight=


----------



## Thor827 (Oct 16, 2010)

I make my own. Here is the page I learn the knots:
http://stormdrane.blogspot.com/


----------



## Austin 419 (Oct 25, 2010)

there are so many people making these things now. ive got 3 of my own. i just think they look cool. i had a friend make me a bow sling.


----------

